# Roxie



## squatting dog (Dec 24, 2019)

Say's Merry Christmas. relaxing in "her" recliner.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 24, 2019)

Adorable. 
She knows she rules!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2019)

My dog, Xmas Eve 2017


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas 2019 to Roxie  from ours....  

Digger..age11







Stan age 12






..and pixie aged 6


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2019)

Poor Lucy, she is gone to doggie heaven..   My fur granddaughter.
.


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

Cute - she looks liek I feel. Sadly, this will be the first Christmas in decades I havn't had a pet in thr house.


----------

